

IPhone/mobile web app development: stand-alone or complementary? - superdavid
http://www.webdragon.com.au/5390

======
superdavid
A trimmed-down mobile app usually means that the desktop app is unnecessarily
bloated - the "get to the right information quickly" goal is just as
appropriate on the desktop as on a mobile.

